# Newlife tyres edinburgh



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Has anyone had wheels powder coated by them? Are they any good?


----------



## j40aja (Oct 25, 2006)

I didn't even know they did powder coating but they do tyres for the Council and always seem a good company to deal with.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Have no knowledge of Newlife Tyres doing powder coating but I did get my wheels completely refurbed by Auto Image at Fountainbridge. Highly recommended.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

weejp said:


> Have no knowledge of Newlife Tyres doing powder coating but I did get my wheels completely refurbed by Auto Image at Fountainbridge. Highly recommended.


How much did they take for doing them?

I bought a set of wheels from there years ago - do they still have the big German Shepherd?


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

I got a set refurbed by Auto Image years ago (actually, about 8 years ago- bloody hell I feel old!)

Would be interested in any recommendations of anywhere in Edinburgh/Fife area that woud do refurbs.


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I was happy with my refurb by Auto Image, My wheels had to be sent away and took a bit of time, they were £85 but i was happy with the service and outome.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Sandy-m2 said:


> I was happy with my refurb by Auto Image, My wheels had to be sent away and took a bit of time, they were £85 but i was happy with the service and outome.


I take it thats per wheel


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

yes indeed


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

as per my post

forget the rest - get the best

Pristine Wheels

these outfits always look at the cheap option which lasts about a year of less - also i'd never have anything powder coated

one break in the coating - water gets underneath and the whole lot fails

at least painted wheels can be touched up


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Sandy-m2 said:


> yes indeed


thats more expensive than Pristine


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

I had a set of wheels done at Auto Image about 3 years ago. They were 16 inch. Im pretty sure it was about £150.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Dropped the wheels off today at newlife. I had a look at examples of there work and i have to say it was very good. Colour looks a resonable match to the original but it doesn't really matter as its two wheels on the same side and i'll eventually get the others done so there all the same. £47 per wheel for 17" alloys. Very reasonable since prestige quoted £112 each! :doublesho

Yes I know prestige would be painting rather than powder coating but this isn't a show car, just a bog standard vectra. Plus the turnaround is very quick (same day if required). I'll post up some pictures tomorow if I get a chance.


----------



## Stevoraith (Mar 15, 2008)

The thing that puts me off is having to source wheels to use while mine are away.

When I got my Clio done at Auto Image back in the day they gave me another set of Clio alloys to use and it only cost £30 a wheel I think for 15's. A bit pricier now!

There's no way I'd be paying £150 a wheel or whatever for my 18's! 
I'd rather spend a few hundred extra, buy a new set of alloys, and keep the ones which need a refurb as winter wheels.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

To be honest I probably would of bought new wheels if I was planning on keepint the car for a while but basically i'll have it for a year more at most. So i couldn't justify £800 + on wheels.


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Dave Spalding said:


> Dropped the wheels off today at newlife. I had a look at examples of there work and i have to say it was very good. Colour looks a resonable match to the original but it doesn't really matter as its two wheels on the same side and i'll eventually get the others done so there all the same. £47 per wheel for 17" alloys. Very reasonable since prestige quoted £112 each! :doublesho
> 
> Yes I know prestige would be painting rather than powder coating but this isn't a show car, just a bog standard vectra. Plus the turnaround is very quick (same day if required). I'll post up some pictures tomorow if I get a chance.


cannot understand the Pristine quote??

particularly as they are a 'bog standard' wheel

did you speak directly to Pristine and send photographs?

something wrong imo


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Spoke to both pristine and their agent. Worst of it is the wheels aren't even damaged, just needing re-finished. So I don't really understand the rediculous quote either, unless its to do with the distance from me?


----------



## nick the fish (Apr 9, 2007)

Dave Spalding said:


> Spoke to both pristine and their agent. Worst of it is the wheels aren't even damaged, just needing re-finished. So I don't really understand the rediculous quote either, unless its to do with the distance from me?


seeing as i recommended Pristine i'm disappointed

can you pm me some details?

i've told Pristine i gave then a write up on 'forums' and this is not good?


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

PM sent mate


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

Well got the car back today. They could only do one of the wheels as one was already done bt some cowboys that ATS used after they ****ed one of the wheels. I was told that it was painted but it wasn't, it was powder coat so needs to be acid dipped to remove it properly and the place newlife use for acid dipping is closed for the trades. So will be gettin it done in 2 weeks.

Really happy with the wheel they did get done though.



















The colour is a close match to the originals so im perfectly happy as i was shown the colour before i decided to get it done. Excuse the fact there not clean.


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Auto Image charged me £35 per wheel and gave me a loan set of wheels for the duration of the refurbishment. I was very pleased with the quality of the work and the service the guys there gave me. From start to finish it took a week.


----------



## Dave Spalding (Apr 16, 2008)

I couldn't find anyone that was as cheap for those wheels? Most places were £50 or more. I had spoke to auto image ages ago and they said about £45 IIRC but i wasn't prepared or able to wait a week to get the wheels back.


----------

